# How do you handle/get rid of....



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Some are just passing through, and will never come back. Most will come back regularly...even every night. You need to build an electric fence. See what I did at:

www.nhbeekeepers.org
Open pdf from French Hill Apiaries

Scroll down to bear fences.
Mike


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

we don't have bears around here but I get lot's of giggles from the things people do to stop them
I like the hanging of bacon strips on the electric fence to give em a little taste treat









Dave


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Uh oh! Blammer, did you get robbed by a bear? 

Once a bear visits, he'll probably come back. You might have to have Fish and Game set up a barrel trap. 

I've had portable electric netting around my bear-populated yards. has worked great, knock on wood, and we've seen bear sign several times since our bees showed up there. 

Yes, you do want to bait the fence, so the bear's tender nose/tongue is introduced to the shock. Otherwise, a bear might just barrel through to the colonies. I bait with bacon, sardines/oil (in foil or original cans with holes poked in them). 

Google "Bear Fence", and you'll find a video that shows how these portable fences can deter bears. Kinda funny.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

The bear or bears will most likely be back the next night, take three or four more hives down the come the next night for some more. A good fence baited is the best way to survive.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Curtis that is on here had one visiting several times a day, he kept calling game officials and sherrifs dept. and they would do nothing about it so he shot it and called the sherrifs to come get it. That was back in the summer, he was charged and had a court date but I don't think he ever posted the out come out his court date.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

A good fence charger and a well baited fence. 

The fence does not need to be bullet proof as the charger / bait is going to stop the bear.

I take wire and make hooks on the hot wires all around the fence line. I place my bait on the hooks. The bear gets zapped on his nose if he smells it. He gets it across the mouth if he bites the bait.

It is called schooling and training that the bees are not worth the pain.


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

anybody ever though of calling some hunters during the bear season?

Just a thought.


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

no, no bears have visited yet, I'd be shocked to see them show up before I have any bees...  

Just wanting to be prepared for as much as possible.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

You might be surprised by how many beekeepers ARE bear hunters.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

30-06, Open top barrel, bag of lime, and a shovel work out standing


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

yea SSS comes to mind too.  won't say it ain't an option.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

A good bear fence is still the best option for protecting the hives.We have around a dozen running during the summer in the mountains and they have proven reliable over the years.Keep them baited and the batteries charged and problems should be minimal.That saves the bears for the hound guys in the fall


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Once they get a taste of the honey and brood nothing will stop some of them. The best solution is to have your bear fence up and charged well before you put the bees in. I use a portable system where I hang 1/4 inch stock panaling on t-posts with insulators. It takes about 1 1/2 hours to put up, less if I can leave the t-posts in place over winter. I put up the fence, charger, and bait it about two to three weeks before I move my bees in. That gives the bears time to get some education before there is any chance for them to get a reward for bad behavior.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

The Buncombe County Beekeepers Chapter is conducting a Beginner Beekeeping School Jan. 20 and 21 at the WNC Folk Art Center. They will talk about Diseases, Pests, Predators, etc. at 1:30 on the 21st. They also put on a workshop on how to build an "electric bear fence" during the summer. There is no charge to attend either one. Hope to see you there.


----------



## blammer (Jul 28, 2006)

NC Beeman-you have seen me there for the last two weeks!  

I'll be taking the test this Sunday and hope to win a free hive, if not the back up plan is to win one in the raffle.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

If you decide to build a fence, I think that there was a good ABJ article about it a few years back. My extension agent recommends zinc *dipped* (NOT sprayed) rebar panels powered by a small solar array hooked up to a rechargably battery/capacitor unit. He is pretty emphatic about longevity and effectiveness of this setup. Also, I noticed that he put down gravel inside of the fence to keep weeds down and pests to a minimum.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{I like the hanging of bacon strips on the electric fence to give em a little taste treat}

Of course if you are rich like Dave you can afford to hang your breakfast on the fence for the bears to eat.  

In my neck of the woods (10 bears to the square mile) we alway have a can a bacon grease in the frig. (for what before I had bees I do not know). I just take a strip of muslin or sackcloth (usually cut from my frayed pants)dip it in the grease and tie it on the fence on each side. I've found it's a pretty good idea to either have the fence off when you do this or one hand in your pocket so you don't complete the circuit thus getting shocked.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Find a recipe for bear meat that includes a honey marinade or sauce. Imagine the pleasure of a good piece of meat cooked with your honey....  

As I typed this, I am not even sure if people eat bear. I've tried many things, but can't remember anything about bears.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>Imagine the pleasure of a good piece of meat cooked with your honey.... 

And fattened on your bees.  Sweet revenge!

Strong flavored, fatty, pot roast.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

"Strong flavored, fatty, pot roast."

I think my wife called me that once....


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Most of my bee yards are right smack dab in the thick of bear country. I use two types of solar fencers; Parmak Solar-Pak DF-SP-L1 six volt which is rated for 25 mile and Zareba 10 mile six volt fencer. Both types work great for me. They are not the lowest priced or lower grade units, and since I have what I consider a significant investment in my beehives and bees I want a solar fencer that delivers a punch to the bears. 

I also take small strips of cloth which I have dipped in grease saved in the fridge from the frying pan and wire wrap it to the fence itself in multiple locations. 

I tend to use the T type fence posts, the green metal ones, with a hand held fence post driver to pound them in place. Then I use the snap in place plastic insulators, which are a breeze to put on. Even in hard pan soil I find it fairly quick and easy to install a fence and fencer. I typically place a hive right behind the solar fencer to deter theft. Seems any nosy-bodies don't want to mess with the solar fencer while the bees are flying....which is when visitors might show up. I suppose if they are intent on stealing the fencer, they have to make a second trip to the bee yards at night, which are very rural. Every so often I have to replace the lead acid batteries in the solar fencers, and they are a bit pricy, but well worth it.... 

Good luck


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I use two types of solar fencers;

I am using 2 fencer types. The Gallagher B-11, and the Power Right? AN-90

Both can be run with either D cell batteries, or 12V Deep cycle batteries. D cells only last 4 - 6 weeks, but 12v Deep Cycle marine batteries last up to 6 months. They cost if I remember correctly, $110- $120. I had a solar charger once, but it only lasted 3 years, and cost a lot more. Remember to keep weeds and grass down...round-up works well, but must be reapplied during the season. This year, I plan on using a sterilant, which should prevent herbaceous weeds from growing back.

Never had a fencer stolen, but this past fall, someone shot one of my B-11s during hunting season. Another frustrated hunter? You wonder why so much land is posted?


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

I haven't had any fence chargers ripped off yet, but I have been concerned about the potential. I never thought of putting a guard station with a few thousand apis guards right next to the charger. Great idea. Now I also have another solution to what to do with the occasional hot hive that crops up. Instead of re-queening I'll just move them to a different yard and put them on guard duty.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

>>As I typed this, I am not even sure if people eat bear.
For sure they do.Ask any of my 7 kids about the 'chewy' beef they grew up on especially during the long cold winters when work was scarce.....
The cloth dipped in bacon grease is a good idea,though I think my old retired hound would resent giving up HIS breakfast.He loves hot bacon grease poured over his food.
We tried a Canadian idea last year,rolling up some peanut butter in aluminum foil and wrapping that around the wires here and there.The bears found them allright.
We have used hot dogs wrapped in hardware cloth tubes and old fish cans.All worked to keep the bear from walking right through the wire,which isnt any stronger than thread for a bear.
Many moons ago we would dig post holes and set cedar posts with gaucho barbed wire.It was over kill.Now we just drive in light T posts as described by Jeffz and run the smooth fence wire.4 strands with a chicken wire mat around the perimeter, or 2 hot 2 ground alternating (no ground mat) in cow pastures.
We also pack a couple of critter gitters around so if we find a bear has gotten to the bees we can scare him off till we can deal with the situation.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

We use old empty deep boxes to hold the charger and deep cycle battery.The cover is a nuc board.Sometimes,in certain locations, we will set a bottomless single story(with bees) over the nuc board. These seem to be on edge from the charger thump so are quick to nail anyone trying to lift it off without smoke.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Critter Gitter....I went to the internet to see if "Critter Gitter" was a product or slang to something you use. Wow, what a great idea. Mike, where do you get yours and tell me a little more about them.
Thanks, Jeff


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I got a couple from Mann Lake last summer when a bear got into a nuc yard (not fenced).I was ready to move them anyway but needed a few days.The critter gitters scared the bear away for the week I needed.I could see where he came back to finish off a torn up hive and he really tore up the ground getting outta there.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I am going to buy a few of those to keep on hand...looking foward to checking out how they work on my sons, when they return home from college!!!!!!!!! haha EVIL GRIN


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I see Mann Lakes website is down but they are in their catalog.They are small transistor radio size plastic.They use a small 9 v battry.They can be hung on a nail on a hive or tree.They are a motion sensor that emits a high pitched noise and flashes red lights on and off.It is quite startling to walk up on one if you dont know its there.I admit I had fun 'setting up' a couple of people.


----------

